# CM Nepton 240M WLP erneut auftragen?



## Tritake (13. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gestern meine CoolerMaster Nepton 240M Wakü installiert!


Nun zu meiner Frage:

Habe die WLP *Thermalright Chill Factor 3 *dünn aber gut bedeckt aufgetragen.

Jedoch habe ich die Pumpe wieder abmontieren müssen, da ein Bolzen eine Schraube nicht angezogen hat und dieser ausgetauscht werden musste!

Jetzt sitzt die Pumpe perfekt.
Habe aber da alles in einem Zeitraum von ca. 20min geschehen ist, die WLP nicht erneut aufgetragen!


Nun sollte ich das machen oder nicht? Was meint Ihr?


Dank euch

Grüße


----------



## MF13 (13. Januar 2016)

Ich würde sage, das ist nicht nötig, sofern die Temps unter Last stimmen und sofern du aufgepasst hast, nicht in die WLP am Kühler oder auf der CPU zu greifen. 
Als ich nach dem Zusammenbau des PCs feststellte, dass mein Mainboard defekt war, und dann aufs neue Mainboard umbaute, habe ich auch die WLP nicht getauscht, weil der PC bis dahin einerseits noch nicht gelaufen war - wie auch?  - und andererseits ich meine Tube WLP leider verlegt hatte  Jedenfalls habe ich trotzdem super Temperaturen, auch unter Prime95.


----------



## Tritake (14. Januar 2016)

MF13 schrieb:


> Ich würde sage, das ist nicht nötig, sofern die Temps unter Last stimmen und sofern du aufgepasst hast, nicht in die WLP am Kühler oder auf der CPU zu greifen.
> Als ich nach dem Zusammenbau des PCs feststellte, dass mein Mainboard defekt war, und dann aufs neue Mainboard umbaute, habe ich auch die WLP nicht getauscht, weil der PC bis dahin einerseits noch nicht gelaufen war - wie auch?  - und andererseits ich meine Tube WLP leider verlegt hatte  Jedenfalls habe ich trotzdem super Temperaturen, auch unter Prime95.





Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

Gut dann werde ich alles so lassen.

Windows kommt erst am Wochenende drauf aber im BIOS hat die CPU permanent 33°C (steht auf dem Fußboden mit Fußbodenheizung! Die CPU ist ein i7 4790k!


----------

